# Minecraft Server - Best performance?



## Reactions

Hi
Me and my two friends have been playing Minecraft for a couple months now and played on various big Minecraft SMP servers. Now we want to create our own. We've managed the easy part and setup the software itself, but the performance is now to ****.
All three of us got nice i7 computers, but the problem is that we use them, which will of course reduce performance. Like, even Minecraft takes a lot of the CPU and if you run the game and play at the same time it will create worse performance. One of my friends has fibreoptic internet (40/40mbps), while the rest of us got much worse net. Like 10/1 and 5/0,5 etc. I got a spare computer but I don't know if my net or the old computer will hold. The old computer has a Q8200, 8GB of DDR2 RAM and a Gigabyte MoBo. My internet is around 10-11 mbps down and should be around 1 up. It's not gonna be lots of players on the server, maybe around 10-15 but we will use a couple plugins. Since Minecraft Servers usually only use 1 core, would it be possible to turn off the other cores and OC the hell out of the Q8200? I still don't know if my net will hold.

If we were to buy a decent server and run on the 40/40 net, what would we buy? It would only run the Minecraft Server and nothing else, so not too expensive. We all want to be able to connect to the server to change settings etc. if we buy one.

Thanks
{Reactions}


----------



## Setzer

You can dedicate xxx amount of cores to the server client, and also increase the priority









EDIT: This is done through task manager in Windows


----------



## AyeYo

You don't need even a "decent" server to run Minecraft. Connection bandwidth isn't a big deal either until you get north of 25-30 people.

This is my server:
http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=62018

I'm running that on a miserable 1.5mbps up/384kbps down DSL line.

But, yea, having a dedicated rig definitely helps as opposed to running it on the same computer you're playing it on.


----------



## Reactions

Ooh thanks, guys.


----------



## MrJangles

I've been running 10 concurrent on an Intel xeon 2.4, windows server 2008 x64, 4gb ram. CPU is steady at < 10% and ram is reserved at 3gb. I have loads of CPU and 1/4 ram to spare.

*Best minecraft server*


----------



## Reactions

What? Explain please








BTW: What OS should I install? Will there be a difference if I use normal Win7 or the newest Windows Server?


----------



## WaterMelnKidd

When my mum isn't on her Vaio, I take it to my room, plug it in, and start up a server lasting hours. Sometimes one of my friends is round and plays on the laptop at the same time as the server running. About every hour or so we get little glitches, but it doesn't stop it being playable at all. Most of the time there are about 5 of us on the server, one of them playing on the laptop.
The specs of the laptop are about this:

Pentium Dual Core 2.2GHz
3GB DDR2 RAM
Intel Integrated Graphics Family 4
Average 300GB Hard Drive

As you can see, they are incredibly small in comparison to either of your computers. I say forget it, just host and play from your i7, or if it's no trouble at all use the " " " Old " " " PC as the server.

Also, what the hell are you doing with an unused system like that in your house? PM if you're feeling generous


----------



## Reactions

Hehe, I guess it will work then. I don't want to use my i7 since it makes so much noise, 7 fans and a H50, gotta remove some fans soon though.


----------



## WaterMelnKidd

Haha I'm also wondering why you have a 1000W power supply with only one 5970.. are you dripping money?


----------



## Reactions

Heh, I want to be able to keep it if I want to upgrade








Still wondering what OS...


----------



## darthspartan

I run mine on server 2008 and its fine linux would be a better choice less OS overhead anyway go here to learn how to optimize your servers java settings also many have had great luck with java 1.7 increasing speed.


----------



## Reactions

Then to the next part. One of my friends want to be able to edit the files etc for the server. He suggested Teamviewer, but I'm a bit skeptic. Wouldn't this take a lot of resources running in the background? I have no idea how it works when it is idling aka not doing anything.
Any better programs for this? Basically he just wants to be able to change the files in the server folder, add new ones, remove etc. in an easy way.
EDIT:
Some more questions:
*How much RAM should I dedicate to the server? All of it?
*Should I install display drivers for the GTX 260? It's just gonna run the server, nothing else


----------



## Bobertbarker

For editing the files, I'd use uVNC. I use it for my server and there is absolutely no latency.
As for the RAM, I'd take however much RAM you have, subtract 1Gb, and allow the rest for the server. For example, mine has 4Gbs and I allotted 3 for the server.
There's no harm in installing the graphics drivers. In fact, using vnc without them is a pain. Running without drivers is hard enough to do as it is, now imagine that awkward monitor in a little window on your computer.


----------



## Bobertbarker

Just realized how old this thread was, now I feel like an idiot. -_-


----------

